# Can I ask for a  rent reduction?



## mrsmonypenny (15 Jan 2009)

Hi everybody,

Just looking for a bit of advice......

I have been renting a house for the past 4 years in North County Dublin. Its a small 2 bed, mid terraced house.  I am recently married, were a professional working couple, and we have one son. When we originally moved in, the rent was €850, and over the years has increased, to which at the moment we are paying €1100 per month. The house is rented through an agent, and I have never met nor spoken to the landlord. Throughout my time here, I have been a model tenant, rent always paid on time, the house is immaculate, Ive re-painted the house twice, replaced carpet, and just good general upkeep and maintenance as if it were my own home, and I have never picked up the phone and asked the landlord for a thing, not so much as a lightbulb! ( Even though as a tenant I know im entitled to ask the landlord, but I just felt awkward and a bit cheeky asking). I never hear from the agent either, I just recieve a new agreement every year in the post, sign it, and send it back.

At the moment, we are trying desperately to get onto the property ladder, and with all of our current outgoings, are struggling to save, and with our current ecomonic climate, were finding things difficult in every day life, ie, the daily cost of living, etc.

The current agreement is coming up for review in march, and I was thinking of asking for a reduction in rent. Im Looking for advice on....

If this is a good idea to ask / Am I entitled with the decreasing rent amounts?
If yes, how much is acceptable to ask for? At the moment the market comparison in our area is anything between €850 and €950 pm.

If the landlord declines, then we will definetly have to move, and I really dont want to move from one rented house to another. I have always said since I moved in there, that whenever I moved out, that it would be into my own home. ( Realistically with our circumstances, it will more that likely be around the first quarter of 2010 before we have our own home).


Any advice guys???


----------



## Susanna (15 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

If the landlord declines,you could always stay put.With removal costs and hassle it might be worth your while staying.


----------



## moondance (15 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

There's certainly no harm in asking - as you're such a good tenant I'm sure the landlord would be eager to keep you there.


----------



## chrisboy (15 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Just as rents went up in the boom they're coming down now. If ya dont ask, you wont get. If i were you i'd say it to the agent, and i'd be very surprised if he didnt give you a reduction..


----------



## tiger (15 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Definitely ask.  You'll need to be ready for some negotiation, which means if you're to be taken seriously, you'll need to be ready to move!


----------



## gurramok (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Here's your answer.
"At the moment the market comparison in our area is anything between €850 and €950 pm."
Do you want that extra €150-250 in your pocket or the landlords pocket because of your fear of asking for a reduction or moving?

If you still pay €1100 for a another year, thats a 3 grand saving you have missed on.

Its called shopping around, renting is a business transaction, its not made out of loyalty


----------



## z104 (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Compare it with rents for similar properties in the area. If you are paying over the average then ask. If the landlord can afford it then I'd say you have a good chance of getting something knocked off it. If the landlord is not covering the mortgage then you might not get a reduction.

That rent does sound ok though for the general area.


----------



## S.L.F (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Speaking as a land lord I'd love to have you as a tenant, so I suggest you ask him or her for the rent to drop.

You could spell out the work you have done in the house and ask for money for it.

SLF


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

I would be going round to the local estate agent to get written evidence of similar houses in the area offering lower rents just in case he has any doubts of your story.
Any landlord should be delighted to have a tennant like you and as a landlord I would happily negotiate with a tennant (with a view to keeping them) especially in the current climate of falling prices and rents.
I also am very willing to re-imburse tenants for any repairs or replacements they have undertaken


----------



## sam h (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Agreed.....as a landlord, there is alot of hassle involved in getting a place ready for a new tenant (in the middle of it at the moment !!).

Get some evidence of similar properties and approach to see what they say.  You may have to offer notice if they say no (they may want to see if you are being serious).  In the current market, any landlord who gets rid of good tenant is MAD !!


----------



## coppers (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Hi Monypenny,

It's a no-brainer. Speaking as a landlord you're a dream tenant and I wouldn't want to lose you.

Forget 'awkward' & 'cheeky', contact the landlord and the agent today and explain that there's too much value in moving to remain at the current rent. Leave the ball in their court. They will come back with an offer above what they are prepared to take. Negotiate an extra €50/100 referring only then to your credentials as a tenant. Don't settle for anything over €900(but I would be aiming for €850).

The landlord's mortgage and/or investment success is not your problem.


----------



## mcaul (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

If you're trying to buy a house you may find some builders willing to rent you the house you want to buy for a period of up to 3years - a couple of builders in wexford are doing this as are some in tullamore.

Maybe worth investigation as the choice is very good out there.


----------



## Afuera (16 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*



mrsmonypenny said:


> The current agreement is coming up for review in march, and I was thinking of asking for a reduction in rent. Im Looking for advice on....
> 
> If this is a good idea to ask / Am I entitled with the decreasing rent amounts?


Yes, as a tenant you are entitled to ask for a rent review if you have not had one in 12 months.



mrsmonypenny said:


> If yes, how much is acceptable to ask for? At the moment the market comparison in our area is anything between €850 and €950 pm.


The Residential Tenancy Act 2004 states that the rent can not be set above market rate so you can take heart that the law is on your side for this one. In your case it seems that the market rate is somewhere around the €900 mark.

As far as I know the PRTB has the power to force the rent to the market rate should the landlord refuse. Considering the length of time they could take to sort that though you are better off trying to find a mutual agreement first.


----------



## gaius (18 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*



chrisboy said:


> Just as rents went up in the boom they're coming down now. If ya dont ask, you wont get. If i were you i'd say it to the agent, and i'd be very surprised if he didnt give you a reduction..


I'd go direct to the landlord if I were you. Agents will charge a fee to get a new tenant in so they won't be too bothered if you leave.


----------



## Bandit (19 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

As a landlord, I would prefer to drop the rent rather than have the property empty for a period - takes a long time to make up the loss of 2 months rent. But, check around re the current going-rate for comparable properties, but don´t assume that they´re getting the advertised rent. Best of luck


----------



## mrsmonypenny (22 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Hi Everybody,

Many thanks for all of your replies, you have all been more than helpful, and your opinions greatly appreciated in this matter.

I will be contacting the agents this week to discuss further, and will let you all know the outcome!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## coppers (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Go get 'em tiger, looking forward to an update.


----------



## Raskolnikov (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

What are the terms of the lease and how long does it have left until it expires? If you are within the terms of the lease, then you are obligated to pay the amount dictated by it. However, you are entitled to request a rent review once a year.


----------



## mrsmonypenny (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

My lease is up in March, and I am issued with a new lease annually.


----------



## TOFFEEPOD (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Speaking as someone who has been involved in a situation similiar to this, i thought i would let you now how it unfolded,Tenant asked for a €200 per month reduction over the phone, or the would have to look else where, after making their case, the landlord offered a €100 per month reduction which was accepted by both parties,so no harm asking.


----------



## Lollix (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

If I were in your shoes, I'd be a little more proactive. I would line up a house locally at a lower rent, then tell the agent that you have an option at the lower price. If the landlord has any sense he'll drop to the level of the option. If not, just move and save yourself the money.
If you were my tenant, I'd be trying to hold on to you at the market rate, or a bit less even.


----------



## elgransenor (24 Jan 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Part 3 of the Residential Tenancies Act deals with rent reviews and basically says that the rent can not be set above the 'market rent' for the area.

PRTB remember have details of all tenancies registered including rents.

PRTB have a lot of information and power in this area but initially I would speak to the landlord and if he is not amenable then get on to PRTB.


----------



## ohtwo (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

My tenants recently asked for a rent reduction halfway through their lease. I gave them a reduction because the mortgage on the property has dropped over the last few months and they keep the place absolutely spotless.

So yes I would definately ask for a reduction, but maybe dont insist. A person asking me politely always wins the day over someone who is demanding!


----------



## moneygrower (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Can't see why the landlord would refuse you when if you leave he'd have to accept the market rate and a possible/probable vacant period.


----------



## cunninghams (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Why ask? Why not just tell him you are paying €950 per month and no more- I can nearly guarantee you he won't say no!!I am goin to tell my landlord that he has to accept less rent or we will move out- and we are only half way through a years lease


----------



## elgransenor (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

The poster needs to ask/negotiate because if he/she just pays less rent then he/she is in breach of the letting agreement.

In the current climate I can see no problem with an agreed reduction but if somebody came to me and just stated that they were paying less unilaterally it would get the hackles up when there would be no real need to.


----------



## ohtwo (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*



cunninghams said:


> Why ask? Why not just tell him you are paying €950 per month and no more- I can nearly guarantee you he won't say no!!I am goin to tell my landlord that he has to accept less rent or we will move out- and we are only half way through a years lease



i think thats a bad move. firstly if you move out before the lease is up he/she can keep your deposit.

secondly, as I said in my previous post I will always react more favourably to someone asking rather than demanding.

thirdly if my tenants told me they were  going to pay less rather than asking I would have absolutely no problem if they moved out. Not the type of tenants I would want anyway.

Just be careful as to the advice you are giving someone because they might end up without a place to live if they take that approach.


----------



## z104 (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*



cunninghams said:


> Why ask? Why not just tell him you are paying €950 per month and no more- I can nearly guarantee you he won't say no!!I am goin to tell my landlord that he has to accept less rent or we will move out- and we are only half way through a years lease


 
If you demanded anything from me I would tell you where to go. If you brought it up in a structured manerly way then I would be open to negotiation.


----------



## Bronte (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*



cunninghams said:


> Why ask? Why not just tell him you are paying €950 per month and no more- I can nearly guarantee you he won't say no!!I am goin to tell my landlord that he has to accept less rent or we will move out- and we are only half way through a years lease


  This would flag you as a problem tenant to me and I'd more than likely let you leave.  What's wrong with being polite?


----------



## suppleness (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*



ohtwo said:


> might end up without a place to live


lets not go crazy now ... Theres tons of suitable places to live in North Dublin at the moment, many with more reasonable rent.


----------



## shesells (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*



cunninghams said:


> Why ask? Why not just tell him you are paying €950 per month and no more- I can nearly guarantee you he won't say no!!I am goin to tell my landlord that he has to accept less rent or we will move out- and we are only half way through a years lease


 
In addition to the other replies to this there's also the fact that as you have a fixed term lease, if you move out before the lease is expired you can be pursued for rent due to the end of the lease. If I were your landlord I'd go after you for it too with that attitude!


----------



## mrsmonypenny (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Hi All,

Many thanks for all your replies on this. I have no intention of demanding anything, thats not me. I have arranged a meeting on friday to discuss possible options, that way, if the landlord declines a reduction, then I have time to sort something out. Hopefully we can reach a mutual agreement. 
Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## mrsmonypenny (12 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction??? - UPDATE*

Hi Everybody,

As you were all so kind in responding to my dilemma, I thought it only fair to let you know whats happened thus far......

I had arranged to go and meet with the landlord last week on my lunch break to discuss the possibility of a rental reduction for the coming term.

On the morning of the day in question, I was informed that i am being made redundant, and that I am finishing work on the 1st March..thus, no need now to ask for a reduction, but a termination at the end of the lease term.

Fortunately, my parents...(who live down the country.. about 2 hours drive away from Dublin), have said that we could move in, rent and childcare free, until we sort ourselves out. I am absolutely devastated, no job, no home, no life 

Anyways, signing off now, but thanks again for all of your advice


----------



## coppers (13 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

Very sorry to hear this mrsmonypenny, however, despite the doom & gloom there are jobs and there's no reason why you won't have your pick of them.  This might be an opportunity to land a better paying job than you had and perhaps get closer to owning your own home.

Moving back home should be your fall-back plan, the sooner you get job applications out there the sooner you'll have interviews the sooner you'll have successful interviews.

Good luck.


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction??? - UPDATE*



mrsmonypenny said:


> Fortunately, my parents...(who live down the country.. about 2 hours drive away from Dublin), have said that we could move in, rent and childcare free, until we sort ourselves out. I am absolutely devastated, no job, no home, no life


I'm sorry for what's happened to you mrsmonypenny, things will work out, you have a great family there to take you in.  Isn't that wonderful at the end of the day.  I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Mommah (14 Feb 2009)

*Re: Can I ask for a reduction???*

That's terrible Mrs M.
But not as bad as "no job, no home, no life"
Are you going to get redundancy?
Have you checked out your SW entitlements...perhaps make an appointment to speak to your local community welfare officer.
If you negotiate with your landlord and know what your new income level will be ...it is possible you could stay put.
Remember if you are home full time you won't have any childcare costs either. Perhaps you could offer some in home childcare or after school pick ups etc. Its coming up to the summer, could you take in a foreign student? (babs might have to sleep in your room for that period.)

You sound like a gold plated tenant to me.

I think the option of moving back with your parents sounds like a great safety net....but it is VERY hard on a relationship. So I would only use it, when you have checked out all other options.

Good Luck.


----------

